# Catawba 3/26/2020



## David 7 (Oct 9, 2019)

We had a 5 man limit in a little over 5 hours today. Northeast of F can in 28 to 32 fow. Leads were anywhere from 90 back to 50 back. All bandits. Hot colors were sea sick frog,taco salad,clown,and speed racer. Speed was 1.2 to 1.6.


----------



## David 7 (Oct 9, 2019)

Lot of boats out there today. Catawba lot pretty well filled up


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Great job, I heard you on the radio a couple of times. That is an impressive batch of fish. Thanks for posting.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

If that was you on the radio today catching those hogs it kept us entertained. Nice Job !!!


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice job fellas!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish! Inconsiderate and irresponsible fishermen!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Great report and great job!


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Now thats a great example of "social distancing". I was out by G can on Weds and the lake was calm for a change and the sun came out for a few hours, really it was calm and sunny, no lie!


----------



## David 7 (Oct 9, 2019)

Lundy said:


> Great fish! Inconsiderate and irresponsible fishermen!


What is this supposed to mean?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm thinking Lundy is probably referring to the fact that you have 30 fish and 5 fisherman on boat and that is not "social distancing" since close quarters on boat?


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Sounded sarcastic and jealous to me


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Let’s be clear, they are projecting 6,000 to , 10,000 new cases PER DAY, 10 times our total state number today, in Ohio in our near future. The ONLY way this spreads is from person to person. When someone posts their fishing prowess pictures of how they caught their 5 man limit they are actively participating in a public safety problem that is highly likely to contribute to the problem. I have no problem pointing out when someone appears, through their own actions, to be negatively affecting others. It is irresponsible behavior and should not be occurring. I won’t apologize for pointing out the obvious to those that are too deficient to see it on their own. they are part of the problem. Everyone should be pointing it

Jealousy over catching walleye from Erie, sure


----------



## cast party (Jul 9, 2011)

If you are fishing with someone you are isolated with, no problem. If you are fishing with anyone else, you're playing Russian roulette. Your call. And person-to-person isn't the only way to spread it. The virus can live up to several days on surfaces. If you touch a surface with the virus (like a door knob, touch screen or whatever), then touch your nose, eyes or mouth, you can catch it. It is phenomenally contagious. Stay safe. Wash your hands. The walleye will still be there when it's safe to get out. If you can fish by yourself, go get 'em.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Lundy said:


> Let’s be clear, they are projecting 6,000 to , 10,000 new cases PER DAY, 10 times our total state number today, in Ohio in our near future. The ONLY way this spreads is from person to person. When someone posts their fishing prowess pictures of how they caught their 5 man limit they are actively participating in a public safety problem that is highly likely to contribute to the problem. I have no problem pointing out when someone appears, through their own actions, to be negatively affecting others. It is irresponsible behavior and should not be occurring. I won’t apologize for pointing out the obvious that are to deficient to see it on their own. they are part of the problem. Everyone should be pointing it
> 
> Jealousy over catching walleye from Erie, sure


I’m sorry but 6,000 to 10,000 new cases per day?? Believe that all you want because I’m not buying into that hype.Each to his own.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Burkcarp-if you are not buying into it-maybe you should look at what's going on in New York city. I am sure they did not "buy into" it too but know it is spreading like wildfire. Not trying to call you out but this is more serious than a lot of people think. Everyone will have to be accountable for the decisions they make.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Kenlow1 said:


> Burkcarp-if you are not buying into it-maybe you should look at what's going on in New York city. I am sure they did not "buy into" it too but know it is spreading like wildfire. Not trying to call you out but this is more serious than a lot of people think. Everyone will have to be accountable for the decisions they make.


I’m not buying into those numbers that Lundy provided,it’s not that I think it’s a joke the numbers aren’t realistic. Of course I understood Lundy as those numbers were for Ohio.ANd I’m NOT anywhere close to the big Apple. There are only 1137 cases in Ohio as of today and we are in the 3rd week. And if I would take my family out I would have 6 people on the boat. I’m sure I would get yelled at for that to.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Not big on math I see...


----------



## David 7 (Oct 9, 2019)

Lundy said:


> Let’s be clear, they are projecting 6,000 to , 10,000 new cases PER DAY, 10 times our total state number today, in Ohio in our near future. The ONLY way this spreads is from person to person. When someone posts their fishing prowess pictures of how they caught their 5 man limit they are actively participating in a public safety problem that is highly likely to contribute to the problem. I have no problem pointing out when someone appears, through their own actions, to be negatively affecting others. It is irresponsible behavior and should not be occurring. I won’t apologize for pointing out the obvious that are to deficient to see it on their own. they are part of the problem. Everyone should be pointing it
> 
> Jealousy over catching walleye from Erie, sure


Noted


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m sorry but 6,000 to 10,000 new cases per day?? Believe that all you want because I’m not buying into that hype.Each to his own.


I did not make up those numbers, that is the current projection for early May peak in OHIO by both the CLEVELAND Clinic and OSU model. They both agree on the low number of 6,000 per day at the peak in early May, CLEVELAND Clinic has a higher peak number of up to 10,000 per day versus the OSU model of closer to 8,000 per day. Either way those are huge numbers. I want this to be over as quickly as possible for everyone. If some do not follow the directives and participate in activity numbers and exposures that increase potential spread it lengthens this process for EVERYONE. Let’s all be smart and beat this crap so we ALL can go fish freely again.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Burkcarp1 said:


> I’m sorry but 6,000 to 10,000 new cases per day?? Believe that all you want because I’m not buying into that hype.Each to his own.


Yeah I wouldn’t listen to the guy with TWO Harvard PhD’s the President just appointed either. They are not making these numbers up folks. Places like NY wanting 30,000 respirators and Louisiana wants 12,000. The Navy ship Mercy sent to LA with 1,000 beds. Peak times are yet to come to us. I’d rather be prepared than have my head in the sand, but hey whatever. 

WAKE UP!!! Stop endangering lives over a STUPID fish!


----------



## Firelee83 (Jan 10, 2015)

It is a virus and it is contagious. Numbers are way low bc they haven’t been testing people unless severely sick so fatality numbers are skewed. If they want to stop a pandemic look at deaths related to smoking, suicide, overdoses or even common influenza. Most infectious when running a fever and symptomatic. People fishing does not bother me when they’re still allowing flights and people to crowd grocery stores. Everybody stay in their lane. If you want to stay home that’s fine by me. As for me I’m going to continue going to work dealing with this crap head on and enjoying my life and unwinding to forget about that crap when I’m off. Me going fishing with 8 guys if I want to get meat for my family is no different then going to a store and interacting with who knows how many.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Bramha some guys don’t get it !!!my boat is in a building I could take it out anytime it is ten minutes from catawaba launch area!! I have a summer place in Marblehead I am not leaving my house except for work let alone fishing on a boat with others just not worth it people !!I go to work I bring my lunch and drinks in my cooler I clean nightly, I have ez pass for turnpike,I come home wife has clothes outside i put work clothes in a bag I change outside clothes go in washer everything wiped down everything I touched but not worried about the virus (sarcasm) people figure this out please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajdamico08 (Sep 30, 2014)

Well on a better note fished the 21 fow straight out from the ramp s.w troll due to the NE wind . Got 8 from 2 to 6 pm . Biggest being 27 inches. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Today I did not go out but took a drive through catawba and witness 5 guys piling into a 18-19 foot boat. Along with 2 ODNR guys watching them too. I see the state shutting this all down with all the local complaints. I am still going out but solo which is my decision. We all have our own decisions to make.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

It's amazing how a freaking fish is more valuable than a persons health or life and worse than that someone else's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Stay healthy my friends............


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

China population 1.5 billion, US 330 million, we've already surpassed confirmed cases in China with roughly 20% of their population, something to think about.......


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Yeah I wouldn’t listen to the guy with TWO Harvard PhD’s the President just appointed either. They are not making these numbers up folks. Places like NY wanting 30,000 respirators and Louisiana wants 12,000. The Navy ship Mercy sent to LA with 1,000 beds. Peak times are yet to come to us. I’d rather be prepared than have my head in the sand, but hey whatever.
> 
> WAKE UP!!! Stop endangering lives over a STUPID fish!


Good call Lundy....the fish will still be there in a couple months perhaps some here will not be so lucky.... there is a new phrase going around for the invincible virus deniers.. " Covidiots"


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

aquaholic2 said:


> Good call Lundy....the fish will still be there in a couple months perhaps some here will not be so lucky.... there is a new phrase going around for the invincible virus deniers.. " Covidiots"


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

laguna21 said:


> China population 1.5 billion, US 330 million, we've already surpassed confirmed cases in China with roughly 20% of their population, something to think about.......


. I would be willing to bet that China is not reporting all of their cases, just like they did not start reporting their first case until weeks afterward


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Most people on here are independent thinkers - like myself included-govmnt be damned. BUT, we are dealing with something here we haven't seen since 1918 or ever. Time to think about the future-this will pass. It's going to postpone things. Time to quit being macho and arrogant and shut it down until it passes.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

captainshotgun said:


> . I would be willing to bet that China is not reporting all of their cases, just like they did not start reporting their first case until weeks afterward


Agreed! Only something to show this shouldn't be dismissed


----------



## ajdamico08 (Sep 30, 2014)

I bet you all go to the grocery store correct? Yeah talk about spread germs! So how is launching a boat in open air a big deal? Please explain ! Didn't pump gas just launched! 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Nope have not been to grocery store yet I pumped fuel put on gloves after I got out of truck took them off threw away used a card that you hold up to pump don’t even have to slide in used anti bacterial wash got in truck went home used hand sanitizer again opened door went in clothes in wash machine showered have not went out again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I see the arguments from the non locals and understand but it's my life and my family that lives here. Maybe it's not the close encounters at the ramps that matters but what about all the other connections around town. Why not give it some time. The walleyes will still be there.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Some have the "I'll show you" attitude. This is a 2 or 3 month request. That amount of time goes by in a blink of an eye in life.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Is there a reason that this thread does not show up on my Lake Erie Fishing Reports page?

I had to access it through a search.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

The naysayers have their heads in the sand ! I do agree the media is not our allie, but please believe the professionals. I have two nurses in my family , and one is new ( and pregnant with my great granddaughter) the other very tenured and works at the U of M Hospital. She has managed ER , did Or , did life flight for St Vincent. She is very scared at what she is seeing. the people needing ventilators for this virus is astounding. No it is not the flu. We need to heed the warnings and give our Medical personnel a fighting chance at turning this around. Catching fish in May/June is as fun as it could be now !


----------



## sea oxx (Sep 28, 2008)

They are closing the beaches in the Carolinas, it’s only a matter of time before they pull the plug on The tourists/fishing here as well.


----------



## JIMSWHIM (Aug 20, 2007)

Overall, the CDC estimates that 12,000 and 61,000 deaths annually since 2010 can be blamed on the flu. Globally, the World Health Organization (WHO) estimates that the flu kills 290,000 to 650,000 people per year. Why has this been pushed under the rug so many times ? I say go fish and have fun !


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Probably because this Pandemic has not run its course ! The flu does not over fill hospitals and use as many ventilators as this Virus . I rely on the front line medical personnel in my family , not he said she said. It is serious!


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

You cannot even trust the numbers out there. My friend has a wife that works for the Cleveland Clinic and she said that 5 people died the other day, because of the virus. And yet, not one word about it in the media. We haven't seen our grand kids for 2 weeks and it is killing us. but, we would rather be safe than sorry. We are living in some very uncertain times. My hope and prayer is that we all make it through this and enjoy some great fishing some day. I am holding off until at least May to see what happens.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

David 7 said:


> We had a 5 man limit in a little over 5 hours today. Northeast of F can in 28 to 32 fow. Leads were anywhere from 90 back to 50 back. All bandits. Hot colors were sea sick frog,taco salad,clown,and speed racer. Speed was 1.2 to 1.6.
> View attachment 348521
> View attachment 348523


Nice fish man. Just a shame everyone ruined your thread. Fish on!!!


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

This coronavirus nobody knows what it is and how fight it. All they know it came from Wuhan, China. Maybe from a biological warefare plant released by accident. You guy's out there you have wake-up the worst is still to come. Those walleye are not going any where be there all year!


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

So since this is a catawba report, not the corona report thread, can we talk about fishing? I'm working in this corona mess and cant take a poop without hearing about corona. Yes its bad, I know, living it as a RN. But when I click on a catawba report, I'd like to read some fishing info and see pics not a bash session. Come on.

Anyway, sorry, now I'm guilty too. 

Nice fish. So, I'm pretty new to fishing erie on my own boat and am not really sure about where all the cans are. When you pull out of the public ramps, where about is f can? I wont be able to fish for a few months yet, maybe, so I know it might sound like I'm asking for your spot but that's not really my intention, just trying to learn the lake a little better.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

Had a Bite said:


> So since this is a catawba report, not the corona report thread, can we talk about fishing? I'm working in this corona mess and cant take a poop without hearing about corona. Yes its bad, I know, living it as a RN. But when I click on a catawba report, I'd like to read some fishing info and see pics not a bash session. Come on.
> 
> Anyway, sorry, now I'm guilty too.
> 
> Nice fish. So, I'm pretty new to fishing erie on my own boat and am not really sure about where all the cans are. When you pull out of the public ramps, where about is f can? I wont be able to fish for a few months yet, maybe, so I know it might sound like I'm asking for your spot but that's not really my intention, just trying to learn the lake a little better.


F can is about 3 miles west to northwest of the ramp.Download a navonics app onto your phone it will help you out to familiarize yourself with the lake.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Had a Bite said:


> So since this is a catawba report, not the corona report thread, can we talk about fishing? I'm working in this corona mess and cant take a poop without hearing about corona. Yes its bad, I know, living it as a RN. But when I click on a catawba report, I'd like to read some fishing info and see pics not a bash session. Come on.
> 
> Anyway, sorry, now I'm guilty too.
> 
> Nice fish. So, I'm pretty new to fishing erie on my own boat and am not really sure about where all the cans are. When you pull out of the public ramps, where about is f can? I wont be able to fish for a few months yet, maybe, so I know it might sound like I'm asking for your spot but that's not really my intention, just trying to learn the lake a little better.


You can download the Navionics map on your Phone . It will give you a detailed view of Many lakes , Erie included . It has depths , ramps, buoys , cans when you zoom. It is an awesome way to fish for spots when not on the lake or research spots reported . You too, need to be an advocate to fight this , or you will be not fishing anytime soon .


----------



## David 7 (Oct 9, 2019)

Had a Bite said:


> So since this is a catawba report, not the corona report thread, can we talk about fishing? I'm working in this corona mess and cant take a poop without hearing about corona. Yes its bad, I know, living it as a RN. But when I click on a catawba report, I'd like to read some fishing info and see pics not a bash session. Come on.
> 
> Anyway, sorry, now I'm guilty too.
> 
> Nice fish. So, I'm pretty new to fishing erie on my own boat and am not really sure about where all the cans are. When you pull out of the public ramps, where about is f can? I wont be able to fish for a few months yet, maybe, so I know it might sound like I'm asking for your spot but that's not really my intention, just trying to learn the lake a little better.


My lowrance has the cans and reefs marked so depending what you are using they might be on your unit


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you for the info, I'll have to download that.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Look around for a full size lake map. There out there. Us old guys remember the ones that were laminated. Study up then when you look at that little screen you will recognise the area.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

ress said:


> Look around for a full size lake map. There out there. Us old guys remember the ones that were laminated. Study up then when you look at that little screen you will recognise the area.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Still keep one in my boat, they are very easy to read.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

LOL.. Us old guys had a compass and a paper graph !!!!!


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Nice fish man. Just a shame everyone ruined your thread. Fish on!!!


Yes! And hijacked by a moderator! There is a Wuhan virus thread in the Lounge. This is Fishing Reports! Let’s keep it that way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Yes! And hijacked by a moderator! There is a Wuhan virus thread in the Lounge. This is Fishing Reports! Let’s keep it that way!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just like you guys going fishing and say it is right same here my right to comment on what and how I want so........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

The OP just posted a fishing report. Did not make any further comment. You guys beat him up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

[QUOTE="https://www.cleveland.com/sports/20...social-distancing-lake-erie-is-wide-open.html


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Great article Burkcarp1 and it makes the point exactly as I quote from the article,
“*Fishermen have to be smart and use common sense *to deal with the coronavirus pandemic in Ohio,” said Director Mary Mertz of the Ohio Department of Natural Resources in a telephone interview. “They must take social distancing seriously. [It’s] one of the keys to prevent getting the virus.“We want everyone to continue enjoying the great outdoors, whether they hike or bike in the park, launch a boat on Lake Erie or wade our rivers and streams to fish. They must do it safely by always practicing social distancing.”

There is no possible way 5 guys in a boat catching 30 fish could possibly be doing the 6' apart and use common sense, common sense just ain't so common anymore. The article also states the ODNR Officers will be watching this; just saying.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2020)

SemperFi said:


> This coronavirus nobody knows what it is and how fight it. All they know it came from Wuhan, China. Maybe from a biological warefare plant released by accident. You guy's out there you have wake-up the worst is still to come. Those walleye are not going any where be there all year!


I agree with you but I don’t think it was an accident.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Meerkat said:


> The OP just posted a fishing report. Did not make any further comment. You guys beat him up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely and I expressed it as clearly as possible. It was as much for anyone and everyone else taking on the same activity’s in violation of the state order.

I am ready to say I was wrong if the 5 fishermen were all members of the same family and had been isolated together for 10 days prior to going fishing together. Just tell me that and I’ll say I was wrong, if not.....


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

This thread ain’t going nowhere.. I wonder where Kagee is......Hmmmm


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Closed


----------

